# Hilton Grand Vacations Club on the Las Vegas Strip



## Miss Marty (Jan 15, 2007)

*
Hilton Grand Vacations Club 
on the Las Vegas Strip 6300*

2650 South Las Vegas Boulevard
Las Vegas, NV 89109
Phone: 702-765-8300
Fax: 702-765-8312

*Features*

Spacious studios, and 1, 2 and 3 bedroom villas 
Grand VacationSpa 
Bose® sound systems in all villas 

*High-speed, wireless Internet access in all villas *

Fully-equipped kitchens in 1, 2 and 3 bedroom villas 
Cable TV/DVD player 
Air conditioning 
Valet and self parking 

*Washer and dryer in 1, 2 and 3 bedroom villas *

2 heated swimming pools, 
interactive children's fountains 
and 2 whirlpool spas 
Exercise facilities 

Picnic areas with barbecue grills 
Golf nearby 


www.hgvc.com


*Q:*
Does the windows open - do they have ceiling fans 
How much do they charge for "local telephone calls"
Does the resort offer - free - garage - self parking?


----------



## Spence (Jan 15, 2007)

Marty Giggard said:


> www.hgvc.com
> *Q:*Do the windows open, do they have ceiling fans?  How much do they charge for "local telephone calls?"  Does the resort offer - free - garage - self parking?


Phone: 702-765-8300


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 15, 2007)

*HGVC*

*
Yes, Spence I Called HGVC on the Strip *

Spoke with a person at the front desk

She said that local calls are $1.00
Forgot to ask about 800 numbers 

She did not know if the units have ceiling fans

She did not know about the windows

I asked if they were lockout
Her reply was that the units have a door
but I am still not sure if they have 
the extras making that side a true stuido

Photos on website do not show me 
2nd bedroom or location of W&D

How many sq ft do 2 Bedroom have

No garage parking yet 


Since I plan to go and stay six (6) weeks 
I really would like first hand information
from people who have stayed here.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 15, 2007)

Check my pictures of our stay in the one bedroom portion of a two bedroom LO. They should answer some of your questions. I'm pretty certain I have a picture of the w/d location, which is actually in the kitchen. The link to our photo's is in my signature below.

I'm pretty certain the windows do not open. If they do, it would just be a crack. I do not recall them having a fresh air vent that could be opened either. 

Valet parking is available but there is a daily fee for it. As you've already found out, there is no covered/garage parking. Self parking is free.

The lock-out side is a true studio unit. I do not have pictures of it.......yet. We'll occupy the entire two bedroom unit next October. I'll have pictures of the studio LO after that trip. The studio LO does NOT have a w/d unit in it. 

As for square footage, they are rather small compared to a lot of timeshares. They do seem to be a bit larger than our Polo Towers units and those units are only 900 sq. ft. for the entire two bedroom unit. So, I'm guessing somewhere around 1,000 sq. ft. for the entire HGVC LV Strip 2 bedroom unit. Maybe a little less.

I don't remember the unit having ceiling fans.


----------



## Ron Donze (Jan 15, 2007)

Windows don't open
No ceiling fans
Plenty of outdoor self parking behind the resort.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 15, 2007)

In Vegas it's usually only the older properties that have windows  that open.  

There are supposedly two reasons, #1, they want to keep the air conditioning inside the unit and keep a/c  costs lower or #2, the legend says they don't want to have jumpers go out the window when they lose big.

#1 is probably the right answer, but it's kind of fun to believe it's really due to number 2!


----------



## ira g (Jan 15, 2007)

We just saw an offering of 10,000 hgvc points on Karen Ave for $12,500 with a mf of $628 yr. Does this sound right and do you think it will pass ROFR?


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 15, 2007)

*dougp26364*

Thanks for sharing your photos
Nice photo of washer & dryer!

Nice to see the photos of the 
HGVC on Karen - We stayed 
there when it first opened in 2000


----------



## Blues (Jan 15, 2007)

True, the parking is outdoors.  But when we visit, I always park in the Flamingo hotel parking garage.  That garage is actually closer to the HGVC timeshare than it is to the hotel.



ira g said:


> We just saw an offering of 10,000 hgvc points on Karen Ave for $12,500 with a mf of $628 yr. Does this sound right and do you think it will pass ROFR?



This doesn't sound right.  I don't know of any HGVC properties that have 10,000 points for one week.  I suspect someone is selling two 5000 point weeks, and that the mf is $628 per unit per year.  But that's just a guess.  Where did you see this listing?


----------



## ira g (Jan 15, 2007)

Blues said:


> True, the parking is outdoors.  But when we visit, I always park in the Flamingo hotel parking garage.  That garage is actually closer to the HGVC timeshare than it is to the hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't sound right.  I don't know of any HGVC properties that have 10,000 points for one week.  I suspect someone is selling two 5000 point weeks, and that the mf is $628 per unit per year.  But that's just a guess.  Where did you see this listing?



You are right. We saw it on a hotlist from TRI West. Just called them and it is 2   5000 pt weeks and the mf is $628 per week. They said it will pass ROFR if anyone is interested. If the mf is $1256 for 10000 points what would the equivalent mf be on a straight 10,000 point unit if there is one?


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 15, 2007)

Blues said:


> True, the parking is outdoors.  But when we visit, I always park in the Flamingo hotel parking garage.  That garage is actually closer to the HGVC timeshare than it is to the hotel.



Maybe for the Flaming location but it's a darn long walk from that garage to the LV Strip location, which is north of Circus Circus and right across the street from what was once the Wet N Wild water park.


----------



## Blues (Jan 15, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> Maybe for the Flamingo location but it's a darn long walk from that garage to the LV Strip location



Oops, my bad    I guess I got this thread mixed up with one on the Hotel-Based Timeshare board, which asked about the Flamingo.


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 10, 2007)

When we were there in mid-january they were beginning to build a parking structure in part of the surface lot of the HGVC Strip property.  Interesting to me is the other side of the property line is the Circus Circus RV park.   CC has quite a large swath of property in Vegas that is ripe for future development.   While we didn't walk, it's maybe a 5 minute walk from the HGVC strip to Circus Circus.

There's lots of construction at this end of the strip and in a few years there will probably be a couple more things nearby.   BTW the HGVC strip property is very nice.  Stayed for two nights in a one br unit and enjoyed it greatly.  The windows don't open, the AC works well and there are no ceiling fans for those who asked.  I stayed at the HGVC @ the Hilton Hotel property last April and found the strip location to be a bit larger...more rooms, more towers, larger pools, fitness center....  Aside from facility size, the units are basically the same as the hotel location which are a couple of years older.    The main appeal the hotel location has for my wife and I is the monorail has a station at the LV Hilton which is a short walk by vegas standards across the parking lot.   

If you have a car, the strip location is a bit nicer facility and certainly a winner...although to me the outside entrance felt a little like Gothem City.  A very nice place.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 10, 2007)

When we were there last, the LV Strip bus stop was right in front of the property. The bus is considerably less expensive than the monorail and the bus stop in front of the LV Strip location is a shorter walk than the Monorail station at the LV Hilton location.

Just south the the new Sky condo's there is supposed to be new casino/resort called the Maxim going in. Information about it can be found at the http://www.vegastodayandtomorrow.com web site.

The land across for the LV Strip location seems to be stalled. It was to be a new casino/hotel but, either ownership changed (again) or plans have been put on hold. 

Turnberry has announced yet another casino/hotel project for the old El Rancho site (now a dirt lot) in front of their Turnberry Towers. I'm not holding my breath on that one either as they've made announcements before. Supposedly, they are to break ground either this year or next. We'll just have to wait and see. 

The Stardust should be imploded in the next couple of months and the new Boyd mega resort should start going up soon.

There's lots of changes coming to the north end of the strip in the next few years. If half of those announced projects get off the ground, it will make Hilton's decesion to build on the north end look like a good one.


----------

